# First Weekend Out



## Leah525 (May 18, 2008)

Well I am the last one to get to use my own trailer. My husband took it out with his buddies in March, but he broke the water relief valves as he was pulling out, so he had no water. My mother-in-law used it last weekend, but we couldn't figure out the hot water, so she didn't have that. It was finally my turn and I was so excited! Thanks to everyone on here, we were sure we could get the hot water figured out and finally be able to use the entire trailer! We pulled up to our brand new camp spot and plugged in . . . nothing happened. We flipped breakers all over the place in all kinds of configurations - still nothing. Park maintenance came out and after looking into the box for awhile figured out what had happened. The contractor who wired the box got a couple of wires mixed up so instead of getting 110v through the 30 amp plug like we were supposed to, we got 240v! So no part of our 110 system worked all weekend. We still don't know how bad it is, but we are keeping our fingers crossed that it is just the converter box that needs to be replaced. The campground has taken responsibility (verbally at least) so we are also hoping that they can get their paperwork in order rather quickly so that we can get it fixed just as quickly! Until then, we have a really expensive tent!







Anyone have any experience with this type of issue?


----------



## snew (Apr 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your ordeal this weekend. We haven't ever experienced anything that dramatic before while camping. We did camp at a site in Florida for a few minutes that had electrical issues. We have a voltmeter inside camper and we were not getting enough volts to even run the AC - so we complained enough that they eventually agreed to move us to another site. It didn't do any damage though. We have a electrician friend that has been telling us to get some kind of device to plug into the campsite BEFORE we plug our camper in to test the electricity for situations exactly like what you experienced. That really makes me want to get one!!! I can't remember what it was called - but someone here might know (I know BigA does so I can ask him if I need to)

Mrs. BigA


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

We picked up a meter at camping world. It has paid for its self several times.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Digital voltmeters can be found for as little as $10 now a days.

Walter


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Sorry your first outing was a "bust" but I appreciate your good humor about it!

You'll get it figured out in no time, and then, watch out! More fun than you can shake a stick at.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Life sometimes goes in the wrong direction when we least expect it. That's what makes it an adventure. Welcome to Outbackers.


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

hyewalt34 said:


> Digital voltmeters can be found for as little as $10 now a days.
> 
> Walter


What voltage and where are you checking to ensure you have the proper readings?


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

I put a meter and a gfi tester on a triple plug adapter. Plugged that combo into a RV adapter. This test setup plugs into camp power before I hookup. Checks voltage, correct polarity, and ground instantly.

$0.02's,
Scott


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

bentpixel said:


> I put a meter and a gfi tester on a triple plug adapter. Plugged that combo into a RV adapter. This test setup plugs into camp power before I hookup. Checks voltage, correct polarity, and ground instantly.
> 
> $0.02's,
> Scott


Scott - A simple, low cost, yet very functional idea - Thanks for the tip!!

We will soon be taking a 3000 mile trip in a few weeks and this will be added to the tool kit.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I have used mine several times. You never know when you need one. Electrical problems can be a bear to find without one.

Thor


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

To answer a question that was implied but not asked.

You may not want to hear this but the Microwave and AC unit may also be dead as both are not very happy with 240 vac.


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

A couple more $0.02

Make sure you have everything gone over, water heater, AC, Microwave, Converter, fuses and any electronics you had onboard at the time (tv, stereo etc). Especially if the CG is going to own up to their contractors mistake. They will not be as receptive if you come back at a later date and say, oh by the way we also found this......

On the bright side, the beds in your tent are a heck of a lot more comfortable than sticks, twigs and rocks. And if it rains you don't have to hope the seam sealer holds.









Be well, and I hope all is fixed in short order
Carl


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

bentpixel said:


> I put a meter and a gfi tester on a triple plug adapter. Plugged that combo into a RV adapter. This test setup plugs into camp power before I hookup. Checks voltage, correct polarity, and ground instantly.
> 
> $0.02's,
> Scott


Thanks for posting these. So simple and inexpensive, yet so necessary to avoid a very costly mistake








I'm going to show this to my dh!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> I put a meter and a gfi tester on a triple plug adapter. Plugged that combo into a RV adapter. This test setup plugs into camp power before I hookup. Checks voltage, correct polarity, and ground instantly.
> 
> $0.02's,
> Scott


Thanks for posting these. So simple and inexpensive, yet so necessary to avoid a very costly mistake








I'm going to show this to my dh!
[/quote]

Don't show him...just get them and surprise him with them.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Don't show him...just get them and surprise him with them.


Hmmmm.......
partial father's day gift??


----------

